# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Ti urojmë mësueses sonë të dashur PRANVERA BICA EDHE 100 PRANVERA TË BUKURA!

## HELEN OF TROY

TETA VERA TE UROJ LUMTURI  EDHE SHUME PRANVERA TE BUKURA SHENDET DHE DASHURINE
TE VAZDONI TE JEPNI DASHURI NE NJEREZIT QE JU   RRETHOJE JU MESUESE E DASHUR...
Kur Dy Akrepa Puthen njE Vit i Ri do te filloj,do ti mbushesh...vjet e Un do ti Uroj,TE Uroj Fat e Cdo tE Mire nE Jet,Urime Ditlindjen E Dashur TETA VERA  .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Urime..............................

----------


## fattlumi

*Urime*  Ditelindjen

----------


## illyrian rex

Urime ditelindjen

----------


## King_Arthur

gezuar ditelindjen dhe 100 te tjera.

----------


## e panjohura

*Ju uroj cdo te mire ne jete!
Ky urim te Ju vije,pas ores:
Dymbedhjete!* :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Urime ditlindjen Teta te na rosh edhe 100 tjera,me fat shendet dhe lumturi ne jet...

----------


## toni007

*gezuar  edhe 100 tjera!!*

----------


## Daja-GONI

Urime edhe nga une!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Gezuar ditelindjen.Mesuese teta Pranevera.

----------


## tetovarja87

*t - e gjitha deshirat e juaja u plotsofshin
e - dhe 100 pranvera plot lumturi
t - e gjitha enderat e juaja u realizofshin
a - romat e luleve ushqim per ty
v - alet e jetes tek dashuriau  dergofshin
e - ererat e saj shendet u dhurofshin
r - ruget e saja (jetes)...te shtruara me petale trandoifli
a- shtu qofte fjala juaj...si kenge e nje bilbili...*

----------


## Çaushi

*
Mësuesja dhe Mikja jonë e madhe , Teta Vera!

Në ditë datën Tënde  te lindjes ,  knaqesi e veqante e imja te marr pjes me pak fjale uruese , pak fjale qe me ngjallin emocione te veqanta kur urojme , MESUESEN VERA ! , dhe jo vetem mua , cdo shqiptari e shqiptareje nga Kosova ,  qe u lind u rrit e  jetoi me mallin e NËNËMADHËS SHQIPËRI . Dhe ja sot e ndjejme afer zemre mendimin shkrimin e Mesueses ...qe e patem aq  mall per ta lexuar nje kohe te gjate..., me bindjen e plote se edhe Ti Mësuese , ke ndjer te njejtin mall e munges  per nxënësit Tuaj , jashte Atdheut !

TI GEZOSH EDHE 100 PRANVERA , ME ATA QE TY TE JAPIN JETE ÇDO DITË...!
GËZUAR DITËLINDJA TETA VERA , NE ÇDO HAP ,VEQ  GEZIME PAQ GJITHMONE... !*

* Miqesisht Çaushi
Drenicë , 22.03.2010*

----------


## Longarus

Urime ditelindjen Pranvera , fat dhe suksese

E paskemi te njejten dite ditelindjen , LOL

----------


## PeterPan

Pranoni urimet e mia te sincerta ne kte dite te vecante per ju.
Gezuar Ditelindjen, Lumturi te kesh gjithmone ne vitet qe do te vine.
Me rrespekt,Peter.

----------


## stern

* Urimet me te mira nga zemra

Asnjëherë mos e mendo ditëlindjen si lamtumirën e një viti të shkuar, sepse nuk do të mundje kurrë ta festoje atë. Mendoje si mirëseardhjen e një viti plot dashuri, lumturi, fat dhe suksese. 
URIME!
*

----------


## 2043

edhe 100 teta Vera

----------


## pranvera bica

Ooooo!Sa me lumturuat!Cfare kenaqesie te jesh mes jush miq te dashur!

Helen,Serafim Filo,Fatlumi,Illyrian rex,King Arthur,e panjohura,Sueda,toni007,Daja Goni, SERAFIM DILO,tetovarja 87, Peter Pan,Stern,2043!
Me duket vetja e kapur per dore me ju dhe ne nje valle kaq te bukur e shoh keto fytyra kaq te qeshura...Lumturi paci ne familjet tuaja gjithmone!Jam shume shume e emocionuar por pa harruar t'ju them se nje ngerc emocional me ka pushtuar shpirtin ...Faleminderit.Puc,puc te tereve...Teta!

----------


## pranvera bica

> Urime ditelindjen Pranvera , fat dhe suksese
> 
> E paskemi te njejten dite ditelindjen , LOL


Longarus!Faleminderit shume dhe juve ju uroj edhe njeqint pranvera te tjera!Teta! :Lulja3:

----------


## pranvera bica

> *
> Mësuesja dhe Mikja jonë e madhe , Teta Vera!
> 
> Në ditë datën Tënde  te lindjes ,  knaqesi e veqante e imja te marr pjes me pak fjale uruese , pak fjale qe me ngjallin emocione te veqanta kur urojme , MESUESEN VERA ! , dhe jo vetem mua , cdo shqiptari e shqiptareje nga Kosova ,  qe u lind u rrit e  jetoi me mallin e NËNËMADHËS SHQIPËRI . Dhe ja sot e ndjejme afer zemre mendimin shkrimin e Mesueses ...qe e patem aq  mall per ta lexuar nje kohe te gjate..., me bindjen e plote se edhe Ti Mësuese , ke ndjer te njejtin mall e munges  per nxënësit Tuaj , jashte Atdheut !
> 
> TI GEZOSH EDHE 100 PRANVERA , ME ATA QE TY TE JAPIN JETE ÇDO DITË...!
> GËZUAR DITËLINDJA TETA VERA , NE ÇDO HAP ,VEQ  GEZIME PAQ GJITHMONE... !*
> 
> * Miqesisht Çaushi
> Drenicë , 22.03.2010*


Shume ,shume faleminderit mik i dashur per urimin special tuajin!Do mbeteni ne kujtesen time perjete!Gezime paci ne familje gjithmone...~ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

E dashur mikja ime shtrenjte....


Ju uroj nga zemra Gezuar ditelindjen dhe te me beheni edhe 100 te tjera. Ju uroj plot dashuri dhe lumturi ne jete dhe ne familjen tuaj.
Vitet ikin e dashur por ju mbeteni e re dhe shpirti juaj i mrekullueshem.
Ju falenderoj nga zemra per dashurine qe keni dhene tek te gjithe ketu, per respektin qe gezoni si edhe temat e larmishme qe sillni ne forumin tone.

Do te doja te isha prane jush dhe te pinin nje gote per shendetin tuaj dhe ju jap fjalen qe sa te vij ne Shqiperi per promovimin e librit do vij tu takoj.

Edhe 100 e embla Pranvere!


Ju puth fort

Lediana Kapaj

----------

